# Kayaking for kids!



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

Renaissance Adventure Guides will be offering an Intermediate Kids' Camp on the week of August 6th. Aimed at kids who already have some river experience, the week long camp will inculde one day of flat-water practice and then four days spent on the river, perfecting playboating and river running skills.

The camp would be great for you if you already take your kids out boating, but find they are just not quite up at the level they would like to be, or if you want your young paddlers to get out boating with others their age.

Call Peta @ 303-988-2943 with any questions, or to book.


----------

